# 8" feeder



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, Just fed my p's an 8" Koi, and wow. Well, I have to say the Tern was the most aggressive. Started the sh*t, the Caribe followed suit, and the Super Red was abit skittish, and the 7" red still didnt do sh*t. f*ck him. The group took out half of the koi, but it was great.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

what was left of it?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh man, that woulda been cool on vid!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pics??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Any pics of the carnage!?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Ya, sorry no pics, the head half of the body was left.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How much did that koi cost? Up here they are $60+. You should of took some pics. Next time.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Did it bloody up your tank?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

MPower said:


> How much did that koi cost?


 yea...wasnt that a rather expensive feeder? i would like to feed my piranha a koi, but i never will because they are soooo expensive.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

JesseD said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > How much did that koi cost?
> ...


 I fed my Ps a 7" koi and tried to tape it but the guys were more interested in the camcorder than the koi. After the camera was removed they ate half of it, and the best part was the lady at the pet store said I could have it for free! I always go there so she knows me and hooks me up sometimes.

Joe


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Actually the Koi was only 7 bucks at PetSmart, they had it classafied as a medium koi. Ya I think the tank got bloodied, but I turned the tank lights off so It was kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

What a waste of a nice Koi.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

What are some types of fish that we can breed easily so we can feed it to our Ps. That would be some good info. Breed to feed.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

goldfish and guppies!!!!

im planning on breeding them for my jds and gt when they get bigger


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

my dad has a pond full of 8-24" koi and i am so tempted to throw 1 in my tank


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

breed to feed huh







do you hook the feeders up with health food so they are really healthy??? thats awsome!!!!


----------



## oggietiu (Nov 4, 2003)

Koi are Expensive but In Manila there are rejects that Cost about 36 cents a piece which are about 3 to 5 Inches. Its the regular diet of my RBP's I usually put in 5 pieces at a time and its gone in no time. They dont eat the head though, I dont know why. Is pure live fish Diet Bad for them? I have my P's for about 4 Years now and its only about 5 to six Inches. Does feeding live fish affect their Growth?

Thanks.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I think the general consensus, and my personal opinion, is that a diet solely consisting of feeders is not good for the fish. First, in the wild, Pirnaha are scavengers and will eat a variety of things. Secondly, the feeders do not contain all the nutrients that a varied diet would.

We feed as many different things as we can get them to eat without starving them first, with the primary food being JumboMin Firemouth Cichlid pellets. They also get shrimp, squid, krill, beefheart, bloodworms and blackworms. The only one that got any live food was Debo, the big dog, and that was only until he grew to about 5-5.5".

Using a diet consisting of the pellets, blackworms, and an occasional helping of Rosies, helped Debo grow to over 7" in less than 6 months. 
We would dump 15 or so Rosies in with him, so he could eat them when he wanted, along with the other foods we would drop in the tank. Besides being like a treat for him, the feeders also helped clean up any leftovers Debo overlooked.

And to keep this on-topic, damn man, a Koi- that's almost gangsta.
I'd never do it though, a Koi's like a big Goldfish in my eyes, and I'd never feed my fish Golds.

--n8


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

JesseD said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > How much did that koi cost?
> ...


 here, kois are just 10-30 pesos. It ranges from 4-6 inches.

check out *MY KOI*


----------

